# 5-1 [9WT + Yak = Big Redfish]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report: *
Mitch & I hit the water on Friday night with the hopes of being dragged around by some bulls. It had been nearly two months since I had been out in the yak, & it was the last time I was going to be able to go out before I drive home to Wisconsin, so we had to make it a memorable trip. I decided that the best way to do that would be to try to hook into one on the fly rod, since I'd never done it from the yak before. Well, needless to say the mission was accomplished. I landed not only one, but two bulls! The fights were absolutely insane. As if it's not already crazy fun fighting them on lighter spinning gear from the kayak, getting towed around while hooked up on the fly takes it to a whole new level. I'm gonna miss this while I'm in Wisconsin this summer!

*Fly of the Night: *
I included a couple photos of the pattern that these redfish ate. I experimented a bit & tied a rattle chamber in before I laid down the first layer of flash. Turned out to be a deadly fly for sure! I caught three more on the same exact fly on Saturday night too. Stay tuned for that report. 

& here's a video I took on my phone while fighting the first fish!





*Tally for the Night:* 36'' & 36.5'' bulls 

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MarlinAzul said:


> Great looking fly and solid bulls. I love the camo band on the yaks. You guys are like a tribe of 'smash mouth', red busters.
> 
> Have a safe trip up to the icebox. We will miss your reports while you are away; unless, of course, you tie into some of those monster muskies and can send some photos down.


Appreciate it Sl..... Thanks man, glad you enjoyed the report. 

I'll be sure to keep you informed on whenever I decide to post another obnoxious, monotonous, boring report this summer, don't worry.


----------

